#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Australia & New Zealand Travel Forum >  >  cimboc hits the road again - pictorial

## cimboc

Greetings again...

Continuing on from Along The Eyre Hwy For Work I have just returned for the middle of nowhere... Wiluna! For those that don't know this place is a very small remote town on the edge of the desert in the middle of WA with a population of about 600... The drive was about 560 km each way.



This time I thought I would take a different approach and decided my pictorial would be "Pioneer" (plus some other interesting things I seen along the way) not too many but I hope you all enjoy  :Smile: 

First off... Shit we breed 'em big in the _goldfields_ check out the size of this green rock frog!


Next up, this tree was amazing I only wish I had remembered the tripod so I could have stood next to it as I don't believe this picture does it justice. I kid you not it was a good 4 metres across!


Ok on with the theme... in the middle of nowhere on the side of the road was this grave - obviously it has been maintained as treated pine logs wouldn't have been around 100+ yrs ago but impressive it still there.
It reads _"Bob Ellttson - died 1906"_


Also impressive is these shafts were only literally 5 metres off the road - there was about 15-20 all up.


A flash may have helped to increase the depth but is sure was scary leaning over to try to see down. I couldn't see or hear the bottom (dropped a rock in of course). Could you imagine working in these places... bugger that, no wonder Bob didn't make it!


This trip was truly amazing when it came to roos... being bored and sick of arguing with myself I counted the dead ones for a 10 km block _how many do you think??_ I'll give you a hint, it was more than 10 per km  :Surprised: 

Anyway the good thing about so many dead roos was the big number of Wedge Tail Eagles. I love this bird but it bloddy hard to get a good pic as they take of everytime I stopped. Anyway here's a couple of my efforts.






more in a bit...

----------


## jandajoy

Good stuff mate.

----------


## cimboc

This is an old wool loading crane, obviously a train line used to pass through here.


Check out the timber work on the wool shed - this place was built to last!


These graves were not far from Wiluna, this one you can easily read yourself  :Smile: 


This one however is not so easy, so it reads:
_Bob McKenzie Perished 1903_
(The timber cross was pretty impressive too)


More vintage close to Wiluna,

----------


## cimboc

> Good stuff mate.


Cheers! I guess its a good way to stop fatigue  setting in by stopping for some happy snaps along the way  :Smile:

----------


## cimboc

OK last lot, I promise!

This country really is impressive - I mean green trees in the middle of the dessert... wow  :rofl: 


No comment with this one really just a bit different I thought.


oops forgot this one earlier, this is what greeted me at Wiluna  :Wink: 


Just a couple of the local flora in bloom in the area.




Lastly! Unfortunately I had just passed a big truck and was doing about 120kph when trying to take this pic through the windscreen. Anyway luckily it just captured the essence of the shot - a minesite called "Thunderbox"

I had heard of this place, apparently its a shithouse place to work at

 :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:

----------


## Nawty

Old dead Bob could not have been to important...googled him and nuttin.

Those mine shafts would be great for getting rid of bodies....not that I would know about that....ex is still alive and well in Darwin....but just sayin maybe you know.

Wedgey shots great.

See if i can dig out a very old shot of my grandpa holding the wings of a dead wedgey he shot killing his lambs in the old days. Huge it was.

----------


## MeMock

It took 20 minutes to download and a few pics are missing but it was worth it.

Good thread.

----------


## nedwalk

i remember this time in the alice, a little high ace van pulled up and across the front of it was a huge wedgie, these dick head backpackers had hit it on the way north so they thought it would be cool to strap it on the front of their van, they were nearly mobbed by the locals, as much as the birds are a pain killing livestock and small pets they are loved, that little incident made the front page of the advocate,, looks like a good [hot ] trip

----------


## panama hat

Never been to WA, simply too remote . . . had a girlfriend ages ago in Sydney from around your area . . . isolated . . .

----------


## Nawty

I learnt to fly at Jandakot airport in Perth.

When I finished, I had a job lined up outa broom on the far north coast.

We departed Perth with a mate....both of us in our toyota landcruiser short whhel base hogs. He with his new hot scottish girlfriend...me with my dog named 'floss'

We stopped at a roadhouse outside of Port Headland for a nap at around 2am one night and rolled out the swags. Went inside for a coffee first and the manager asked if we were going to Darwin....we said no, just Broome....he said 'thats a shame as there is 2 girls out the back that want a lift'....I thought no way, 2 abbo's passed out in the hallway looking for a ride...no way.

Anyway, when we got up next morning he asked us again and the girls came out...2 swedish backpackers, around 21yo and hot hot hot.....I looked at my mate with a stooopid grin and said to the manager...OK.

They had to travel with me of course...both of em.

Drove straight past broome, Katherine and ended up in Darwin.....spent a week or so with them before departing for another job....never made it back to Broome.

----------


## cimboc

^ classic story, shame those days have gone  :Wink: 

I never really liked Broome that much anyway, well over rated I reckon - if it wasn't for needing to go into town for fuel I would keep driving right on by....

----------


## sabang

Welll, I liked Broome- and I like this thread, keep 'em coming.  :Smile:

----------


## rreexx

Yeh, Broome's great. Frontier town with a lot of pearling history and gateway to The Kimberly.

----------


## jandajoy

> Drove straight past broome, Katherine and ended up in Darwin.....spent a week or so with them before departing for another job....never made it back to Broome. Nawty is online now Add to Nawty's Reputation Report Post



NT gotta love it.

----------


## jandajoy

> Yeh, Broome's great.


Have you ever been there?

----------


## Loy Toy

Great thread mate!

Love the pictures and look forward to seeing more of home.  :Smile:

----------


## Nawty

When are you off to Kalgoorlie...don't forget to take all the brothels.

Theme....Gold...and gold diggers.

----------


## panama hat

> NT gotta love it.


Not really . . .

----------


## Nawty

yes you do.....if you know it you would.

If I ever move back to Oz it will be Darwin or Cairns.

----------


## panama hat

Cairns isn't in the NT, though.  :Smile: 

If I move back it would be Sydney again . . . or Brissie . . . doubt I will though, Mrs Hat doesn't like Oz . . . typical Kiwi

----------


## Nawty

I know, but only one place to live in the NT....not like I want to move to Mataranka or such.

So if not Darwin, then Nth Qld shall suffice.

----------


## racefan

> I learnt to fly at Jandakot airport in Perth.
> 
> When I finished, I had a job lined up outa broom on the far north coast.
> 
> We departed Perth with a mate....both of us in our toyota landcruiser short whhel base hogs. He with his new hot scottish girlfriend...me with my dog named 'floss'
> 
> We stopped at a roadhouse outside of Port Headland for a nap at around 2am one night and rolled out the swags. Went inside for a coffee first and the manager asked if we were going to Darwin....we said no, just Broome....he said 'thats a shame as there is 2 girls out the back that want a lift'....I thought no way, 2 abbo's passed out in the hallway looking for a ride...no way.
> 
> Anyway, when we got up next morning he asked us again and the girls came out...2 swedish backpackers, around 21yo and hot hot hot.....I looked at my mate with a stooopid grin and said to the manager...OK.
> ...


Did you get to have boomsing with either of them?

----------


## Nawty

Only 1, the shorter of the 2.

Oh dose zwedish girlz and nakedness

----------


## rreexx

> Originally Posted by rreexx
> 
> Yeh, Broome's great.
> 
> 
> Have you ever been there?


Yeh, about 4-5 times. Cable Beach Resort, Fitzroy Crossing via the Gibb RIver Road. 8 days fishing and SCUBA diving out at the Rowley Shoals and about 3 weeks in the Kimberly on a charter boat.

----------

